# Faster gps app now has ads



## Bookie (Jun 6, 2011)

Just a heads up. The faster gps app that's been recommended to help with slow gps locks on jellybean just added airpush ads in the latest update.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

It happens. Wrong forum.


----------



## Bookie (Jun 6, 2011)

Meh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

